# Our future: Where gun control is absolute - Warning extreme graphics



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

*Warning: Disturbing graphics following*

Where gun control is absolute and gov't deliberately makes common cause with criminals for ideological reasons:

http://conservativeanimal.com/south...achete-wielding-intruder-will-lead-to-arrest/

And this is what people are trying to defend themeslevs from, after the "progressives" took over, dont forget to scroill down to the pictures of the victims

here is one:









And here is more of the story:

http://www.thetruthaboutsouthafrica.com/p/white-genocide-in-south-africa.html

------

-----


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey Blue, not to wimp out on you but maybe a warning next time for graphic content eh? inkfight: They were talking about how the UN says that self defense is not a basic human right on cam and company today. I cant believe that people believe that, but they do don't they? Messed up whats going on over there.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry it it was no sex just extreme violence I thought ti was ok.

Also the stark brutality of a future when a "progressive" gov't surreptitiously supports criminals for reasons of ideology is brought out well like this.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Its cool with me because I think I understand what your getting at, I guess i just think its a good idea to warn people of the content so they can skip it if they want but I suppose that's your point right? This is what happens when people don't think about it.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Exactly!


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Hmm.. I thought his thread would have engendered more comments but I guess no one followed the links...


----------



## SierraM37 (Nov 2, 2008)

Brutal and scary. Keep your powder dry.


----------



## PreparedRifleman73 (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks like a busy day at work for me! :2thumb:


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

if you dont want this to be your future:
numbersusa.com
(yes there is a connection... think about it..)


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

> Hmm.. I thought his thread would have engendered more comments but I guess no one followed the links...


The shock effect you were apparently trying to get by including the picture didn't warrant discussions. If you're interested in sharing information, sans shock and awe, you might want to try again with just the written word and that might "engender" more comments. IMHO


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

CL I guess the point is that "their" gov't will arrest them for successfully defending themselves in a clear self defense.
This ought to sound familiar to all of us..(trayvon martin)

You can get arrested for successfully defending yourself from a murderer :
http://conservativeanimal.com/south...achete-wielding-intruder-will-lead-to-arrest/

And this is what people are defending themselves from it and it surely seems their gov't would prefer this to happen to them instead of a successful defense agsint people with whom the gov't shares an ideology.

http://www.thetruthaboutsouthafrica.com/p/white-genocide-in-south-africa.html


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

BlueZ said:


> Hmm.. I thought his thread would have engendered more comments but I guess no one followed the links...


I followed the links the first time you posted them. While I am sure what is going on over there is tragic. I am about as concerned for South Africans as they are for me. I have problems in my own nieghborhood, so I will start there. If I can't fix that I probably should not try to fix a whole country.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

We have here a paralell situation developing where people who self defend will be arrested and prosecuted as long as the prepetrators who got shot are for some reason on the "good guy" list of the gov't.

In parallel,l gun control has been enacted over there to disarm those strata that need the help the most, while empowering criminals who just happen to be ideologically aligned with the ANC (gov't party).

I dont think it is such a big stretch to see paralells and the trends we see here, with politicians pushing disarming those who commit no crimes.

And then prosecute with vigor those citizens who just wish to be safe from criminals.

There is a deliberate intentional effort in South Africa by the gov't to empower those that would terrorize and kill citizens of a group the gov't does not .approve of...........

And while we have as yet not quite gotten that far the point is it illustrates OUR problems and brings the trends in this country into stark focus, as theyare eerily similar.

is it so difficult to imagine that in 20 years or so when a illegal immigrant descended majority has voted a Dem Prez, plus senate plus house who then persecute the 40% minority who is not happy with that and wont buy into their misguided narrative?

Is it far fetched to to predict that having competent firearms will be illegal everywhere in the US via Federal laws that intentionally misinterpret the Supreme Court?

Or that the supreme court might be staked with LaRaza members ( there is one already) that will interpret the 2nd amendment so narrowly it basically disappears?

This has already happend to the 4th amendment has it not?

Is it so hard to believe that the new majority group will engage in decades long orgies of crime when they have a friendly gov't that "has their back"?
And attempts to arm yourself in prudent care will now be proof of racism or any other bad "ism" of the day?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I did a quick look-up on that NumbersUSA website and found a quick breakdown about what it is all about.



> NumbersUSA is an immigration reduction organization that seeks to reduce US immigration levels to pre-1965 levels without country of origin quotas as established in the Immigration Act of 1924. It advocates for immigration reduction through user-generated fax, email, and direct mail campaigns. NumbersUSA also seeks to educate the public about the environmental, social, and economic impacts of immigration policy.


The site was created after a book was written by one of the founders called *The Case Against Immigration*.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

BlueZ said:


> Sorry it it was no sex just extreme violence I thought ti was ok.
> 
> Also the stark brutality of a future when a "progressive" gov't surreptitiously supports criminals for reasons of ideology is brought out well like this.


Thanks for adding the warning. Roo was sitting next to me when I first clicked the link before the warning. Thankfully Win was licking her face so I had time to close the window after seeing the picture and before she did.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I find this picture to be even more disturbing. In a way, it's also what happens when guns are banned.


----------

